# Praxis Works Turn Zayante BB30



## Specialized_One (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello all,

First post here... I just purchased my first carbon bike, a 2015 Tarmac Comp Ultegra. The Entire groupset is Ultegra 6800, except the crank. It's a Praxis Turn Zayante. 

Anyone had any issues with the bottom bracket creaking? I am tempted to purchase a 6800 crank and BB. First to complete the groupset, Second to avoid the BB30 noises.

I have a 105 - 11 speed crank and Ultegra 6800 BB on my Allez and they work brilliantly.

Thoughts?
-Andrew


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it creaking right now?

Purchasing a 6800 crank won't inherently get rid of any BB creaking. It's still pressfit, just now with a non-native adapter. Plus, Shimano cranks are expensive AF.

Praxis Works generally make nice stuff. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. And if it does break, fix it. If it doesn't fix up, then buy a new crank. P.s. get a good bike shop.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It is a pressfit BB...they exist to creak.

All you can do is disassmble and reassemble strictly following instructions. If it still creaks from the BB, your best remedy is getting a non pressfit bearing frameset. Fun fact, pressfit bearing BBs were invented solely to save manufacturers money in tooling costs.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Specialized_One said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post here... I just purchased my first carbon bike, a 2015 Tarmac Comp Ultegra. The Entire groupset is Ultegra 6800, except the crank. It's a Praxis Turn Zayante.
> 
> Anyone had any issues with the bottom bracket creaking? I am tempted to purchase a 6800 crank and BB. First to complete the groupset, Second to avoid the BB30 noises.


If you're not having issues with creaking, then leave it alone. 

If you're having issues with creaking, then replace your existing Shimano BB with a Praxis BB30/PF30 and you will have silence all ride, every ride.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

TehYoyo said:


> Plus, Shimano cranks are expensive AF.


An Ultegra 6800 crankset is a WHOLE $160 online! Man, who can afford that for a high end part these days?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> An Ultegra 6800 crankset is a WHOLE $160 online! Man, who can afford that for a high end part these days?


Only if you play the overseas import game or strike a wicked sale...US retail is in the $250-300USD range, sans BB.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> Only if you play the overseas import game or strike a wicked sale...US retail is in the $250-300USD range, sans BB.


I got some customs fees of $15 slapped on $500 worth of stuff. Well worth it.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Specialized_One said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post here... I just purchased my first carbon bike, a 2015 Tarmac Comp Ultegra. The Entire groupset is Ultegra 6800, except the crank. It's a Praxis Turn Zayante.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like you're mostly concerned that its not a matching set and perhaps you're not too school on Praxis, but they make great stuff... The turn Zayante crankset is a new product for them last year (I think) and they have received great reviews... it is every bit as good as a Shimano Ultegra crank, IMO. If it's not creaking, I'd leave it as is.... but inevitably, it will creak at some point.

If you really want the Ultegra crank... there are legitimate reasons as to why you might, then go for it... but if you do, put in an OSBB converter from guess who?..... Praxis.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

If you run an ultegra crankset, your best option for a BB is a Praxis BB, which you already have. 

the Praxis is a great crankset. If you want the aesthetic of Ultegra go for it, but there's no reason other than that to do it.


----------



## sdang50 (Apr 26, 2011)

masont said:


> If you run an ultegra crankset, your best option for a BB is a Praxis BB, which you already have.
> 
> the Praxis is a great crankset. If you want the aesthetic of Ultegra go for it, but there's no reason other than that to do it.


Does this mean that if I already have the Praxis Bottom bracket that I can just install a new ultegra 6800 crankset without changing the bottom bracket? Thanks! 
-Steve


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

sdang50 said:


> Does this mean that if I already have the Praxis Bottom bracket that I can just install a new ultegra 6800 crankset without changing the bottom bracket? Thanks!
> -Steve


Nope. The spindle diameters are different. You'll need to buy a new Praxis BB to go with the Ultegra cranks.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Seneb said:


> Nope. The spindle diameters are different. You'll need to buy a new Praxis BB to go with the Ultegra cranks.


Yup. 2015 me was wrong. You'll have to buy a different Praxis BB.


----------

